# Germany says asylum seekers are suspected in New Years Eve assaults



## RadishRose (Jan 8, 2016)

> BERLIN — At least 21 asylum seekers from the Middle East and North Africa are suspects in the New Year’s Eve rampage of ****** assaults and thefts in the German city of Cologne, authorities said, as word emerged of similar acts in Finland and Sweden as well as other German cities — including the alleged gang rape of two teenage girls by four Syrian men.
> 
> Officials said it was not clear whether the attacks had been coordinated. But the broadening allegations were rapidly escalating into a full-blown crisis that on Friday engulfed Cologne’s police chief, Wolfgang Albers, who was suspended due to “lost trust” in his force. The mounting scandal, meanwhile, was quickly deepening public outrage, prompting calls for tighter controls on newcomers while threatening to ignite a new wave of anti-refugee sentiment in Europe.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/asylum-seekers-suspected-in-rash-of-new-years-eve-assaults/2016/01/08/af1ed4c8-b584-11e5-8abc-d09392edc612_story.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 8, 2016)

I saw this on CNN.

Not to get too inflamed here, but just wait - the same thing will eventually happen here.

Or worse.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 8, 2016)

That is certainly huge "culture clash" to say the least. mg1:


----------



## Fern (Jan 8, 2016)

No more than what could be expected/


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 8, 2016)

I agree with you, Phil.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 8, 2016)

This is just the beginning for Europe...especially Germany.  As frustration over language and customs differences, and limited employment opportunities for the majority of these refugees, begins to set in, there are going to be some real clashes.


----------



## Misty (Jan 8, 2016)

I agree with you too, Phil.  These men have no respect for women due to their culture and it's only going to get worse. One of the men told the police he was invited there, so the police better be nice to him.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 8, 2016)

If it happens here, we'll put a stop to it quickly, many of us can defend ourselves and our fellow citizens with our firearms in such a situation.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 8, 2016)

Misty said:


> I agree with you too, Phil.  These men have no respect for women due to their culture and it's only going to get worse. *One of the men told the police he was invited there, so the police better be nice to him*.



Hoo, hoo ... bang, zoom! 

That's why I could never be a cop - I'd lose control over these animals.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 9, 2016)

In my opinion, this sort of "culture clash" should have been foreseen, and is one of the reasons it isn't a good idea to just dump thousands of people from an entirely different and arguably violent culture and with entirely different values and language right into the middle of another culture.  I just hope the US figures it out in time.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 9, 2016)

German broadcaster apologizes for delaying the story about migrant assaults.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/1022911/german-broadcaster-sorry-for-slow-reporting-on-mob-assaults/

Cologne mayor criticized for victim blaming.

http://news.yahoo.com/cologne-mayor-mocked-advice-avoiding-sex-assaults-170328263.html

This political correctness signaled there were problems afoot. Girls told not to wear short skirts at school. Note this story 6 months old.

http://www.thelocal.de/20150626/refugee-school-calls-for-uniform-modesty

But the mainstream politically correct media has ignored or down played this and other reports of migrant crime.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 9, 2016)

CNN was full of reports, this morning, about protests in Cologne, Germany, over these incidents.  They were bringing out the riot police, and water cannons.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 9, 2016)

Don M. said:


> CNN was full of reports, this morning, about protests in Cologne, Germany, over these incidents.  They were bringing out the riot police, and water cannons.



From story suppression to riots. That worked out well.

Also some in the media are finally starting to cover this and question things. Like multiple cities in Europe reported similar attacks with the assailants having similar description. Yet it was a week after the holidays those stories are surfacing.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 9, 2016)

Germany to reconsider/consider new migrant laws.

http://time.com/4174104/germany-cologne-assaults-migrants/


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 9, 2016)

This is exactly what I was afraid of.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 9, 2016)

Here, the government is talking about a lengthy "vetting" process before any of these refugees are allowed to come to the U.S.  Germany appears to have just opened its borders and let the flow come in pretty much unchecked.  What better way for ISIS, or any other fanatics, to infiltrate that nation, and migrate all over Europe???  

Sadly, i think there are going to be a lot of future confrontations, and acts of violence, as a result.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 9, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> This is exactly what I was afraid of.



Me, too.  This, along with infiltration by ISIS among the refugees.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 9, 2016)

Don M. said:


> Here, the government is talking about a lengthy "vetting" process before any of these refugees are allowed to come to the U.S.  Germany appears to have just opened its borders and let the flow come in pretty much unchecked.  What better way for ISIS, or any other fanatics, to infiltrate that nation, and migrate all over Europe???
> 
> Sadly, i think there are going to be a lot of future confrontations, and acts of violence, as a result.



I still do not get how the US can truly "vet" people who have no papers, no proof of identity, and whose country/ies are in such a shambles as to be almost nonexistent.  In order to properly "vet"  people and figure out who they really are, you have to have background information to compare with what they say.  How're you gonna get background information from Syria, etc., where such information has probably been destroyed, if indeed it ever existed.  Seems to me that people could say they were anybody at all and it would be hard, if not impossible, to disprove.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 9, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I still do not get how the US can truly "vet" people who have no papers, no proof of identity, and whose country/ies are in such a shambles as to be almost nonexistent.  In order to properly "vet"  people and figure out who they really are, you have to have background information to compare with what they say.  How're you gonna get background information from Syria, etc., where such information has probably been destroyed, if indeed it ever existed.  Seems to me that people could say they were anybody at all and it would be hard, if not impossible, to disprove.



Vetting is tough even for employers with applicants getting friends and previous employers to lie for them. I say monitor the assimilation process, how is the refugee adapting. Are they learning and adopting their culture with regularity or without difficulty. Do they understand the law, their responsibilities, duties etc. They have plenty of time to study. Even in a refugee center are they honestly trying to live in western culture. Can they behave themselves. Like a rat in the cage study them like a scientist.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2016)

Through the tragic plight of the refugees, ISIS has the golden opportunity to infiltrate western countries and perpetrate its terrorism. I agree, how well can our government really vet these people?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 10, 2016)

Well, I doubt any of you will have to worry about refugees.  Europe is taking many and the rest of the innocents will have died from starvation and disease or been murdered by ISIS by the time the US decides to take a few, if it ever does.  Then all you'll have to worry is the next American who goes wacko or gets pissed off and shoots a few dozen more.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 10, 2016)

Hmmm. As I recall, Dr Mengele made quite a career for himself studying human rats in cages. One of my Holocaust survivor
relatives showed me her scars. She was twelve years old when her camp was liberated. Our countries wouldn't take them in 

earlier, but sent the boats back to Hitler's Germany. There are always risks. In a humanitarian crisis of this magnitude, to do nothing is to forfeit our humanity in the name of fear. Then the terrorists will have already won. I refuse to live in fear. I 

support my gov'ts choice to admitted carefully vetted children and families. Once we dehumanise the unfortunate it is a slippery slope. Too often in the past, "confining and or studying" have led to appalling acts of abuse, culminating in torture and 

genocide. If we do nothing, we are complicit in the deaths of thousands of innocents. I am not a Pharisee.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 10, 2016)

In detail how does determine if a migrant is worthy of permanent residency in a country they voluntarily chose to travel where one of the only tools is observation in a refugee center? They are the ones that traveled to another country where many didn't even knock on the door and came right on in.

And the leap to Dr Mengele, puhleeasseee Too many are misusing analogies & comparisons to the Nazi era period, that's one opinion fine but doesn't make it right or fitting. There are similarities in most of history. Observing rats or mice in a cage has lead to many scientific discoveries and breakthroughs. Even the rock band The Talking Heads talked about rats in cages and pyscho killers. Marketers and governments study people everyday compiling too much data actually but they do it. 

Point is migrants that cannot be documented need to be subject to a process to see if they are worthy of entrance or residency. What should that process be.  Observation is tool that is readily available NOW.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 10, 2016)

Well, a proponent of the scientific method could take tablet in hand and observe the antics of the Great Socialist Horde to the north of America. The rats of Canuckistan, if you will. Lol.  Within a couple of weeks we shall have taken in over ten thousand 

Syrian refugee families. By the end of 2016, we shall harbour at least twenty five thousand. Quite a Petrie dish. It should be interesting to hear the findings.  As for the comparison to Nazi Germany and the ensuing abuses, being specious, there are 

elderly survivors of the Holocaust who are vocal in their insistence that such similarities exist.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 10, 2016)

Part of the problem is that, as estimated by Germany, some 69% of the refugees are young males, with only about 13% women and 12% children.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 10, 2016)

Interesting article on topic.

http://observer.com/2015/11/germany-shuts-its-open-door-to-refugees/


----------



## Don M. (Jan 10, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> Interesting article on topic.
> 
> http://observer.com/2015/11/germany-shuts-its-open-door-to-refugees/



This sounds like the old saying of "Closing the barn door, after the horses have escaped".  Germany, and much of Europe, is going to experience a lot of issues with these "refugees".


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 11, 2016)

*planned? coordinated?*

Were the assaults in Cologne planned as were other similar assaults in other German and European cities?

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jan/10/germany-heiko-maas-new-years-eve-assaults-nationwide

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...s/news-story/9e0b35e943a30dfb2cdf18020365c7aa

Suspect descriptions similar. 

Flash mobs of some kind?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 11, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Part of the problem is that, as estimated by Germany, some 69% of the refugees are young males, with only about 13% women and 12% children.



Can't find the numbers, but of the Syrian refugees coming to the UK the biggest majority are families.  Only a very small minority are single young males.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 11, 2016)

Here in Canada, we are not accepting young single males at this time.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 11, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> In detail how does determine if a migrant is worthy of permanent residency in a country they voluntarily chose to travel where one of the only tools is observation in a refugee center? *They are the ones that traveled to another country where many didn't even knock on the door and came right on in.*
> 
> And the leap to Dr Mengele, puhleeasseee Too many are misusing analogies & comparisons to the Nazi era period, that's one opinion fine but doesn't make it right or fitting. There are similarities in most of history. Observing rats or mice in a cage has lead to many scientific discoveries and breakthroughs. Even the rock band The Talking Heads talked about rats in cages and pyscho killers. Marketers and governments study people everyday compiling too much data actually but they do it.
> 
> Point is migrants that cannot be documented need to be subject to a process to see if they are worthy of entrance or residency. What should that process be.  Observation is tool that is readily available NOW.



Oh puhleeasseee!  Give me a break.  Are you going to claim that if you lived in a country where you and your kids were likely to die from terrorists, your own government, or from starvation, what would you do?  Would you stay there to watch your family die or would you go to another country, any country, just to get the hell out?  If you claim you would stay in your country because you weren't *invited *to another one, you are a liar.

BTW, you need to look up the difference between migrant and refugee.  They are totally different.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 11, 2016)

From the BBC just now:

The number of criminal cases committed during new year celebrations in  the German city of Cologne has risen to 516 - 40% of which relate to  ****** assault, police in the city say.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 11, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Oh puhleeasseee!  Give me a break.  Are you going to claim that if you lived in a country where you and your kids were likely to die from terrorists, your own government, or from starvation, what would you do?  Would you stay there to watch your family die or would you go to another country, any country, just to get the hell out?  If you claim you would stay in your country because you weren't *invited *to another one, you are a liar.
> 
> BTW, you need to look up the difference between migrant and refugee.  They are totally different.



There is a difference but what exactly are all of these border crossers claiming to be or actually striving for? Asylum, legal residency, citizenship, refuge? How many of these border crossers applied or inquired about anything on their own without the local authorities questioning them? What is THE purpose of their "visit"???

If there is that much unrest in my own country I would try to protect them first. Flight accomplishes little because it's running away from the problem. Revolutions and political change have spawned from far less.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 11, 2016)

*Cover Up In Sweden*

Swedish police covered up ****** assaults of teenage girls at a music festival LAST SUMMER in which many suspects were foreigners.

http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2016/01/11/world/europe/ap-eu-sweden-******-assaults.html?_r=1

Police admitted they were reluctant to speak about crimes involving migrants.


----------



## Fern (Jan 11, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Swedish police covered up ****** assaults of teenage girls at a music festival LAST SUMMER in which many suspects were foreigners.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2016/01/11/world/europe/ap-eu-sweden-******-assaults.html?_r=1
> 
> Police admitted they were reluctant to speak about crimes involving migrants.


Police reluctant to speak about crime involving migrants! is the country that PC, how ludicrous.


----------



## BobF (Jan 11, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> This is exactly what I was afraid of.



What were you afraid of?    The molesting, the riots, the reconsidering the immigration laws in Germany?


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 12, 2016)

Germany to start sending migrants back to Austria.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-35286640

Austria to tighten up on economic  migrants.

http://news.yahoo.com/austria-tougher-action-turn-away-economic-migrants-064617934.html

The cat's out of the bag but unbridled mass immigration has to be put in check or will continue along with the problems.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 18, 2016)

The first arrest in this case is an Algerian.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheats/2016/01/18/cops-arrest-algerian-for-******-assault.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2016)

*Robert Spencer Speaks on Immigrant Crisis in Ottawa, Canada*

For those interested, I haven't watched this to the end yet, but interesting.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 16, 2016)

> _Officials said it was not clear whether the attacks had been coordinated. But the broadening allegations were rapidly escalating into a full-blown crisis that on Friday engulfed Cologne’s police chief, Wolfgang Albers, who was suspended due to “lost trust” in his force. The mounting scandal, meanwhile, was quickly deepening public outrage, prompting calls for tighter controls on newcomers while threatening to ignite a new wave of anti-refugee sentiment in Europe._



Great.  Let people in as refugees needing your protection from the big bad enemy, next thing you know your own people are calling for "tighter controls" on these same formerly "poor persecuted people." 

Problem with bleeding hearts is that more than their own hearts end up bleeding.  

It's like bed bugs and DDT.  The government got rid of DDT because it was harmful to humans.  So now we have bed bugs.  I'd rather have DDT.  I never suffered from it.  

So where's the government that banned it, now that I've been invaded by bed bugs?  Not paying for treatment.  Not buying me a new bed.  Not picking up the tab on all my anti-itch ointments that really don't work, or the antihistamine I'm taking as a backup.  

I'm not comparing refugees to bed bugs, but the bed bugs here are starting to make me want to refugee to some bug-free zone.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 16, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> For those interested, I haven't watched this to the end yet, but interesting.



I watched this video, and it brings some important issues to mind.  It is a given that devout Muslims are supposed to avoid things like alcohol, and chasing women, etc.  BUT...if they do, the Koran apparently gives then a "get out of jail Free" card.  They can absolve all their worldly Sins by going out and Killing some Infidels.  Now, what kind of warped religion teaches something like that????


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2016)

*National Intelligence Director Says Terrorists are Exploiting Migrant Crisis in Europe*

More here.  



> National Intelligence Director James Clapper says Islamic State training camps currently exist in European countries and that terrorists are exploiting the migrant crisis in those countries to infiltrate the population.
> 
> Clapper added that the United States is “doing all we can” to share intelligence with European allies about Islamic State terrorists in their countries.
> But he cited a “fundamental conflict” with the objective of the European Union to promote open borders while at the same time each nation trying to provide border security.
> ...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2016)

I have worked with many Muslims, all moderates, none of whom believe in any such get out of jail free card. Honestly, there are many factions in Islam, just as there are in Christianity and Judaism. One can certainly find kill the unbelievers passages in 

the bible, and the promotion of  slavery, condoning child abuse, killing of concubines et al. Taken out of context, many religions have outdated and vile passages in their holy books, written in a time when life was cheap, and modern ideas of compassion and human rights unheard of. It is never wise to tar all believers with the same brush.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 27, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> More here.



It's just a question of time before Europe has another mass shooting.  Even if there is just a small fraction of these migrants who are sympathetic to ISIS, that could be hundreds of potential terrorists....especially in Germany.  When the frustrations with lack of jobs, and language barriers, etc., sets in, some of these Syrians are going to create havoc.  Obama and the leaders of Canada better tread Very Lightly on the subject of allowing these refugees in.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2016)

Canada is managing quite well with our 25,OOO  Syrian refugees, vetted families who have been greeted warmly by the Canadian people. We have many programs in place to help them acclimatise, learn one of our official languages, and move 

toward earning a living, and subsequent independence. We do not foresee mass hysteria, and ensuing violence. Perhaps concerned Americans should look to contain the outbreak of hostilities caused by homegrown individuals rather than point 

figures at Muslim refugees. To do otherwise, only invites Islamophobia, and the unfortunate  escalation of violence toward Muslim Americans.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 31, 2016)

Mass rape/mob attack by asylum seekers again at a concert in Darmstadt Germany. 18 women reportedly attacked/raped, 3 men from Pakistan arrested.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=dbc_1464694729&comments=1


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 8, 2016)

Two guilty verdicts in New Years Eve assaults in Cologne.

http://www.thelocal.de/20160707/first-men-found-guilty-of-******-assault-after-cologne-nye


----------

